# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  St Janskruid, iemand ervaring?

## claudia1969

Hallo, sinds een week gebruik ik weer zoloft  :Frown:  nadat ik 3 maanden gestopt was. De spanning, stress en labiliteit begonnen helaas weer zo toe te nemen dat ik niet meer goed kon functioneren. In totaal heb ik nu 7 jaar ad geslikt (ivm paniekstoornis en depressie) en wilde er echt zooooo graag vanaf ivm de bijwerkingen. 
Ik baal echt van de terugval, heb super langzaam afgebouwd en was echt blij met mijn "overwinning". Ik wil echt, ondanks het feit dat de ad me ook zeker goed geholpen hebben, van de chemische rotzooi af!

De mogelijkheid om het een tijdje rustiger aan te doen is er niet.De zorg voor mijn zoontje van 7, mijn werk, sociale contacten etc dwingen je toch min of meer om te zorgen dat je stabiel blijft. 

Weet iemand of st janskruid een goed alternatief zou kunnen zijn? Kan dit je ook stabiel houden? Alle reacties zijn van harte welkom!

----------


## dicki

Dag Claudia,

het heeft vooral een zuiverde werking en dat is op zich zoiezo al goed.

Het is in ieder geval toch te proberen, en het zal bij de 1 beter weken als bij de ander.

Sterkte gewenst en kracht.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Claudia,

Als je iets meer wilt weten over Sint Janskruid, kun je dit artikel even doorlezen: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5336

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

